# Boat runs good at high speed then when I slow down it stalls and didn't want to start



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Sat I ran from conneaut to nw of ashtabula on Canadian line boat ran good all the way out but when I got down to trolling speed it stalled so I turned the key over three or four times then the key stops working ignition switch figured that one out I was praying to god it wasn't the starter way out there ugg so I get it figured out by hot wireing jumping the switch ok. Next issue it still wont start unless I give it gas but soon as I get it back down to idle to get it in gear it stalls I gave it gas gotit started and throw it into gear its going so we are on our way in 3200rpm running good get to harbor to no wake stalls again I do apologies to those of you I upset but I had to give it enough gas to get to the dock ok at the dock it stalls get it started pull up 15' stalls I just walked it to the trailer I tied up the dock for 15min I felt the eyes on me sorry couldn't help it any way I can Really use some help. plugs not fouled wires one year old only difference is it sat for two weeks it ran good last trip out thanks in advance before this one


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I forgot to add its a 350chevy io


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I d start at the linkage , from carb to the control cable could have moved came loose. just a place to start looking.put the snubber on don,t forget to turn the water on.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> I d start at the linkage , from carb to the control cable could have moved came loose. just a place to start looking.put the snubber on don,t forget to turn the water on.


Thank you will do tomorrow


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I will let you know what happens


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Grab the carb and see if it moves. Some times they'll loosen and cause to much air. It can also cause linkage calibration to be off.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Will do I appreciate your advice thank you im researching on the internet and it has me all over crazy the way it happened first problem in 7 years but when it rains it pours I guess


----------



## junkyardjeff (Aug 10, 2014)

Might be time for a carb rebuild or might need to have the idle curcuit cleaned out


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

When was the last time the fuel filters/separator was changed?

Also inspect all vacuum lines to make sure one didn't come unplugged , is dry rotted or a hole rubbed in it.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I appreciate all of your input keep thankyou I will check fuel system today


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like a significant vacuum leak to me. Block off top of carb with a rag and see if it'll run//idle with the air intake blocked. If it does, vacuum leak.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Stuck float needle.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok so today I rebuilt the carb cleaned the carb ,changed the fuel /water separator filter changed the ignition switch checked the electric fuel pump by jumping the pump and it works ...problem oil pressure sensor does not allow the pump to come on not sure exactly why the oil sensor powers the fuel pump but it does so I'm going to replace it now I went to three parts stores no match or even something close sooo I will try revenna marine in the am or summit racing equipment 

Next has anyone had problems with an oil sensor 

Ps ..and checked all three inline filters changed one


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You've surely been busy.

FWIW, the oil sender is connected to the fuel pump as a safety system so you don't blow the engine in case your oil pressure drops.
Sendor senses oil pressure drops below a certain point, fuel pump shuts off, engine dies.

Most likely just the sendor but might be a good idea to check oil pressure once you replace it just to be sure you're carrying the right pressure at idle. Also, you probably already have but check your engine oil and make sure it's full, doesn't smell like gas(thinned out) or has any water in it.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Will do I will give this a go today thank you


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> Will do I will give this a go today thank you


I have a 454 mercruiser did about same thing this spring. took out one day. started dieing on me. after 7th time, headed back to dock. got to east harbor channel, then died and would not start. Ended up My coil went out. It ran perfect on plane back to harbor but would die at idle. Check for spark at your plugs.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds like it could be something as simple as a vacuum leak. check any vacuum lines for leaks. and check gasket under carb. I had a van that was running rough at idle and the carb gasket was bad.

it could also be the jets in the carb are partly blocked from trash or from the plating in the gas bowl peeling off. I had a problem with the carb on my 350 mercruiser where the plating in the bowl started peeling and partly blocked the jet. I had a holley double pump 4 barrel and I had to replace the front part of the carb.
sherman


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I cleaned the jets tightened carb down no vac leaks checked yesterday spoon feeder I was thinking about the coil as well thats my next item to look at


viper1 said:


> Grab the carb and see if it moves. Some times they'll loosen and cause to much air. It can also cause linkage calibration to be off.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Water fuel seperator was dirty and water in it im having a hard time finding an oil pressure sensor many like it but wrong pressure so at a stand still


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Youll be able to test the oil pressure switch just by cranking it over. Or a drill and removing the dizzy. Just a thought before wasting time and money. Or it can be bypassed but not recommended without having an actual gauge to read.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Also doesn't have to be the exact psi as the old switch just close enough.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I didn't know that about the psi I was looking for the exact same but it must be discontinued by hobbs I was on their website and nothing to match im going to call them shortly fingers crossed


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

The psi should be stamped somewhere on the unit. does it have 4, 3, 2 or 1 prongs ?
Stab in the dark w/o knowing the year or pin config but ac delco p# 1843 or D1849 will have what you need avaliable at any auto store for a chevy 350 motor if yo know the year and or pin configuration.
IE chevy blazer 1992 V8


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

RJohnson442 said:


> The psi should be stamped somewhere on the unit. does it have 4, 3, 2 or 1 prongs ?
> Stab in the dark w/o knowing the year or pin config but ac delco p# 1843 or D1849 will have what you need avaliable at any auto store for a chevy 350 motor if yo know the year and or pin configuration.
> IE chevy blazer 1992 V8



The switch has 3 pins but only 2 were connected the moter was a replacement not sure of the year I wish I knew the boat is an 87 but the moter was from a stock car so I never did find out


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

The ac delco 3 pin part# above should work for you then.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you RJ


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Far as finding out the year on a small block Chevy...there should be eight digits stamped in the front of the block right under the right head(if engine was setting in a car the stamped digits would be on the front of the block below the head on the passenger side). First digit should be a letter. It stands for the plant engine was made at. Next four digits should be numbers indicating the day and the month. The last three digits are letters. These letters are a code for the year your engine was made and what vehicle it was made for.
At any rate, if you write the digits down you can call a GM dealership and speak with the parts dept. and they should be able to give you the year of the engine.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Far as finding out the year on a small block Chevy...there should be eight digits stamped in the front of the block right under the right head(if engine was setting in a car the stamped digits would be on the front of the block below the head on the passenger side). First digit should be a letter. It stands for the plant engine was made at. Next four digits should be numbers indicating the day and the month. The last three digits are letters. These letters are a code for the year your engine was made and what vehicle it was made for.
> At any rate, if you write the digits down you can call a GM dealership and speak with the parts dept. and they should be able to give you the year of the engine.


Hey thanks I never knew that awsome.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

No problem. 

Hope you get back on the water again shortly. Don't forget to check your oil pressure before blasting off.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I had a similar situation. 
Turned out it was as simple as replacing the squeeze bulb.

When you are at idle/trolling speed make sure the bulb is tight, OR continue to compress the bulb. If you continue to run, then you've identified the problem.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

BMustang said:


> I had a similar situation.
> Turned out it was as simple as replacing the squeeze bulb.
> 
> When you are at idle/trolling speed make sure the bulb is tight, OR continue to compress the bulb. If you continue to run, then you've identified the problem.



Thank you my set up is a little different I don't have a bulb but I like the idea of the kicker not just for trolling but to get back in if I were to break down again


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> Thank you my set up is a little different I don't have a bulb but I like the idea of the kicker not just for trolling but to get back in if I were to break down again


All of my boats now a days either have a kicker or twins if I'm fishing Erie....


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Well I finally got it fixed it was the oil pressure switch got it put back together today I did mess up and have. My fuel pump wires crossed it was pumping the wrong way ugg it only took a minute to get them switched back so all is well for now but I will take it out to one of the area lakes and run it before I hit the big lake .

I Would like to Thank all of you for your guidance and experience it was a big help thanks again. .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Glad to hear and...Hope all goes well.


----------

